# Downhill rund um eschwege



## karlfredo (13. August 2014)

Hi komme aus Eschwege und bin auf der suche nach schönen Hometrails kennt ihr welche ?


----------



## AlpeFuori (29. Juli 2019)

Die Trails am Lotzenkopf sind durchaus reizvoll, allerdings nicht downhill im engsten Sinn...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

